# mom ate them



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

my pew white couple had mated and momma delivered sometime in the night. i counted about 8 bloody sections of baby's this morning. she has ate a portion of each and buried the rest.

dissapointed to say the least.

I'll give her one more chance and after that she's a no go.

this time im going to breed her to my long haired black buck.

i have another tan for that is pregnant by him right now.

won't be expecting liters until the first of June now.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm wondering if more babies are on the way though. she is having some dark discharge yet and still looks pregnant though not as much as before.


----------



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about that. It's always disappointing when things don't work out, but especially awful when the litter dies of matricidal effects.

Now, it could have been a number of things; perhaps the babies were sick, she had too many, or your disturbed them too early. Any of these will have an effect on whether or not the mother kills her babies. That said, I would not personally recommend breeding her again. It's likely that she'll repeat her actions from before. In my experience, 8/10 times, mother's who have proven to be baby-killers will repeat their actions from before.

The dark discharge is also concerning. It may be a uterine infection of some sort. If she's having those problems as well, I would not breed her at all.

Hope this helps, and again, sorry for the loss.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't breed any mice that cannibalize their babies.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

thank you both


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I would also not breed her again. And it sounds to me like she did it because something is wrong with her. I hope she's doing better, but definitely keep an eye on her and the discharge, contact a vet if needed. Good luck!


----------

